# Engine Code 0507



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi all,
My 05 X-Trail SE with 112,000km service engine soon light just came on. I was able to perform the diagnostic test and I have a 0507 code. Does anyone know what is causing this code and what I can do to fix it?

Thank You


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Error code 0507 means "Idle Control Control System RPM Higher Than Expected"

You need to take your exy to the dealer so they can adjust your idle.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I guess I'll bring her in. Thanks for the reply.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I forgot to mention (a little embarrassed ) this code started after I cleaned the throttle body with throttle body cleaner. The throttle body was covered in a black soot. I was experiencing slight hesitation on acceleration. I have performed this cleaning many times on my chevrolet Tahoe with no engine light.

I guess the Exy is a little sensitive. I hope I didn't fri the sensor. The Exy seems to be driving perfectly since I reset the ECU.

Keeping my fingers crossed.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

vdaudino said:


> I forgot to mention (a little embarrassed ) this code started after I cleaned the throttle body with throttle body cleaner. The throttle body was covered in a black soot. I was experiencing slight hesitation on acceleration. I have performed this cleaning many times on my chevrolet Tahoe with no engine light.
> 
> I guess the Exy is a little sensitive. I hope I didn't fri the sensor. The Exy seems to be driving perfectly since I reset the ECU.
> 
> Keeping my fingers crossed.


That explains the error code for sure, you must have used too much of this cleaner stuff. Usually running the engine for about 10 minutes should get rid of this cleaner and once you re-set the ECU the code will disappear. Try that before taking your exy to the dealer and once you reset the ECU and drive for a while, perform another diagnostic check to make sure the error code is no longer there.


----------



## driftking (Aug 7, 2005)

aussietrail said:


> That explains the error code for sure, you must have used too much of this cleaner stuff. Usually running the engine for about 10 minutes should get rid of this cleaner and once you re-set the ECU the code will disappear. Try that before taking your exy to the dealer and once you reset the ECU and drive for a while, perform another diagnostic check to make sure the error code is no longer there.


Jalal I think he should perform the Intake air volume learning, everytime you disassemble something in the intake that has to be done....including the Cai.

2002-2005 NISSAN VEHICLES; PROCEDURE TO COMPLETE IAVL WHEN IDLE SPEED NEEDS TO BE REDUCED.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I had a look at the link, looks a bit complicated for me. If the code comes back I will definitely give it a try. It seems that clearing the code and resetting has done the job. The X-Trail is running like brand new.

Is the Consult II a specific reader for Nissan or will a multi reader perform the same? I know my father purchased a multi reader from Canadian Tire for his Dodge Caravan. He said that it works on a bunch of vehicles. Not sure if it Will work on Imports.

Thanks for the link.
V


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Consult II is an OBDII type reader that can read our ECU and any OBDII type ECU, so if your father's reader is OBDII compliant, it will read the xtrail ECU as well, provided he has the right harness connection to the CAN Communication Port in the fuse panel.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

I'll have to have a look at it and give it a try.

Thank You


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

Just tried my fathers OBD2. Its just a code reader not a programmer. So I'm unable to perform the Idle Air Volume Learning Procedure. I was however able to clear the code.

I'm just wondering, will the computer reset itself after driving for a while? Or will disconnecting the battery for a day reset the computer to factory defaults?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

vdaudino said:


> I'm just wondering, will the computer reset itself after driving for a while? Or will disconnecting the battery for a day reset the computer to factory defaults?


Disconnecting the battery overnight will reset the ECU of course, but there is an easier way to re-set the ECU without affecting the stereo and it is detailed in THIS thread. Shouldn't take you more than 10 minutes to do.


----------



## vdaudino (Jun 4, 2006)

Thanks for the Link. I'll give it a try when the Wife gets back with the Xtrail. She loves the little truck. She wasn't pleased to see the engine light after seeing me playing around under the hood.

Thanks


----------



## Xtrailguy (Mar 9, 2006)

vdaudino said:


> She wasn't pleased to see the engine light after seeing me playing around under the hood.
> Thanks


Too funny!


----------

